# In love with LOTR-men? Read this!



## Lhunithiliel (Jan 19, 2003)

Well, ladies, 15 to 50, who sigh at the sights of the gorgeous men of Middle-earth, read 
this article 

"Aragorn and company are the stuff of dreams. The others, well, they're the stuff of life. "  

Well ? ? ?


----------



## Aerin (Jan 19, 2003)

That was so funny!  The author brought up so many good points; I mean, after all, who can imagine Aragorn or Eomer or Legolas doing the dishes or taking out the trash? *giggles*


----------



## Legolam (Jan 19, 2003)

So true, so true


----------

